# Which ND filter to buy? Also Polarizer



## sinjans (Jun 29, 2009)

Which is the best ND filter (4? 8?.....) and Circ Polarizer i should buy for my DSLR? I shoot mostly outdoor nature and landscape. 


Canon 50D, 18-200IS, 28-105USM, 580EX


----------



## sinjans (Jun 30, 2009)

I should also say that i want the best general purpose ND


----------



## Garbz (Jul 1, 2009)

The Hoya SHMC series polarisers or Kenko KMC series are the best bang for buck there. There are better filters available with very diminishing return on investment. Stay away from filters that are not multicoated like standard Hoya filters. Same goes for the ND filter although I can't offer any suggestions.


----------



## astrostu (Jul 1, 2009)

I ended up buying a B+W neutral density filter that's an ND 1.8.  That is approximately 6 stops (6 EV), transmitting only 1% of the light (so it claims).  Something to remember that I constantly forget is that changing by one "click" (such as from 1/60 to 1/50 sec shutter speed, or f/4.5 to f/4.0 aperture) is only 1/3 stop.  So 6 stops is like going from 1/60-sec to 1-sec.  For me, I think that's enough for waterfalls, since I can usually get down to 1/10-sec by stopping down the aperture and the ND would take me to 10-15 sec or so.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 2, 2009)

I would recommend these two for starting out. You would have to match it to your lens of course. I have used both of them for many shoots and am pleases with the look they provide. You can see some waterfall shoots under my profile pictures where I use the ND filter. I would say I have been happy with Tiffen for the price. They offer good quality for the price. 

Tiffen | 58mm Neutral Density (ND) 0.9 Glass Filter | 58ND9

Tiffen | 52mm Circular Polarizing Glass Filter | 52CP | B&H


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 2, 2009)

That Tiffen Cir Pol filter is not multicoated. Now although it is not a must have. But having the multicoated filter helps control light reflections inside the lens. There could be situations where you want to use the filter but will get light reflections in the shot. Now that filter is 1/6 of a good multicoated filter. If you were looking for something to get by with for now it will be ok. But if you are the type to buy things once and be done with it. Pick up a Hoya Pro 1 multicoated filter. In my opinion the Hoya Pro 1 and the B+W are the best choices (of course the most expensive). I have the B+W version in a 77mm size.

Tiffen | 52mm Digital HT (High Transmission) Circular | 52HTCP

Hoya | 52mm Circular Polarizing Pro 1Digital | XD52CRPL | B&H

B+W | 52 mm Circular Polarizer Multi-Coated (MC) | 66044838

Hoya | 52mm Circular Polarizer (HMC) Multi-Coated | A52CRPL

Again for the ND filter multicoating is your friend.

Hoya | 52 mm Neutral Density (ND) 0.9 Hoya | A52ND8X | B&H Photo

Hoya | 52 mm Neutral Density (ND) 0.9 Pro 1 Digital | XD52ND8

I think the .9 is a decent choice for an ND filter. Will give you 3 stops. I have some lighter ND's and I can say I have never used them. I also have the 1.8 (6 stops). I probably use the .9 the most.


----------

